# Starcraft Error: Direct Draw Error



## helpmeguise (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,

When I try and launch my "Starcraft.exe", the following window appears:










I run on a Windows Vista.
Starcraft has worked on the SAME computer I'm using right now, and I don't know what's wrong. I've just been getting this error all of a sudden.

Can anyone help me fix this problem?
I appreciate all your help, thanks!


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Try updating your video card drivers.


----------



## Sagadfan (Jul 23, 2010)

I too have the same problem, i've searching for a solution for about 2 years and yesterday i found an alternative solution for that annoying direct draw error, google for program called *chaos Launcher* w/c is only found at *team liquids' site* where starcraft fans communicate, most of them are from Korea BTW..Video cards manufacturer's should always support lower resolution programs, but the trend so far is forget the old go with the new which kinda sucks..

Link to Chaoslauncher: http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=65196


> Notes:
> 
> W-Mode works with all SC-Versions
> 
> ...


----------

